# Unrecalled Contaminated Dogfood....



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Full Article:
http://www.itchmo.com/read/lab-reports-cyanuric-acid-in-dry-food_20070524

EXCLUSIVE: Lab Reports Cyanuric Acid In Unrecalled Dry Food
May 24th, 2007

Itchmo has learned that a toxicology test reported the presence of cyanuric acid in an opened bag of what is alleged to be Iams Large Breed dry dog food.

According to the report obtained by Itchmo, (available on the site) the results have been certified by a forensic toxicologist. The testing method detects concentrations in excess of 0.1%. We have obtained a copy of the toxicology report and you can see for yourself. We have remove personal information for privacy reasons and a correct lot number was obtained.

We have contacted Iams and we're waiting on their response. Iams Large Breed does not list rice protein concentrate or wheat gluten as ingredients.

We cannot stress this point enough: This test was performed on a sample from an opened bag. We do not know if this is an isolated case of contamination before or after the sale, or if it is widespread.

This information requires verification and we are asking for your help.

Itchmo is asking you to find an unopened 20 lb. bag of Iams Large Breed dry dog food that matches the lot number: 260608 70574173 F4 US30940 with the expiration date of 6/26/08.

If you find an unopened bag, please email us at [email protected] and we will provide further instructions. If it's the right bag, we will pay for the cost of the bag of food, shipping and testing. There will be no cost to you.

If an unopened bag is found and tested, we will release the results as soon as they become available regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

oh wow, will this ever end??


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

One more reason to feed a raw diet. Very scary.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And if you are using commercial foods, avoid foods with grain fractions.

Every recall I have ever heard about except one has involved grain fractions. 

IMO, the reasons for using them are extremely questionable right from the get-go; they boil down to two: Using grain fractions allows the manufacturer to list them separately in the ingredients. That means that (for example) Brown Rice, Rice Bran, and Brewer's Rice are listed separately and allow the meat to appear higher on the ingredient list than it would if "Rice" were the ingredient. 

Number two, and even better for the manufacturer of stuff like Purina Beneful and Science Diet, is that grain fractions are generally cheap byproducts from the manufacture of something for humans, and are great fillers (with very little nutrients left of what always were nutrients that dogs don't use well and don't need).

The sources of these grain fractions are often extremely shaky, as we all now know. And one of the reasons for using them (to artificially "up" the protein content with forms of protein that dogs can't use well or completely) opens the door to adding chemicals that boost the apparent grain protein, like melamine.

Dogs don't need grains (and I believe can suffer pancreatic derangement from a continuous diet of grain-heavy foods). But if you're buying kibble, you're going to run into grains in most of them (less so with canned foods). I'd have an absolute requirement that any grain, if I decided to feed grains, had to be whole. 

JMHO.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This all could be worse, we have squirrels and rabbits out here carrying the ****ING plague.

A monkey died in the zoo after eating a squirrel that somehow swam over to the island they are housed on.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This all could be worse, we have squirrels and rabbits out here carrying the ****ING plague.
> 
> A monkey died in the zoo after eating a squirrel that somehow swam over to the island they are housed on.


Yikes. 

Squirrels swim? I didn't even know that, never mind that they island-hopped with the plague.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

According to zoo "officials" at the Denver zoo, this is how it occurred.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Squirrels swim? I didn't even know that, never mind that they island-hopped with the plague.


I've seem them swim more then once!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember when I lived in Aurora, they were worried about the prairie dogs that had the plague. Wasn't the Denver Zoo the one where the keeper got mauled and killed by a jaguar? Yikes...I've thought a lot about being a zoo vet but it is appreciably more dangerous. And you get to use the tranq gun pretty often, ergo, become a somewhat decent shot, especially if there's an escape.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw on another list that some of the Costco Kirkland food was also found to be contaminated. I'll see if I can find the information.

RE Feeding raw, they have already shown the contaminates are also in the human food chain. So even if you are feeding human grade raw, you could still be feeding your dog these chemicals. At this point things have gotten so out of hand that IMO unless you are feeding/eating food you grew/raised yourself, you really don't know what is in it. And even then, you have to feed the livestock/poultry something, so if you are feeding them a commercial food, their food may also be contaminated.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I saw on another list that some of the Costco Kirkland food was also found to be contaminated. I'll see if I can find the information.
> 
> RE Feeding raw, they have already shown the contaminates are also in the human food chain. So even if you are feeding human grade raw, you could still be feeding your dog these chemicals. At this point things have gotten so out of hand that IMO unless you are feeding/eating food you grew/raised yourself, you really don't know what is in it. And even then, you have to feed the livestock/poultry something, so if you are feeding them a commercial food, their food may also be contaminated.


Absolutely.

All I can do is make it so there are the fewest possible steps between the farmer and me.

Human grade raw, made from what we eat, can and probably does have problems too. 

I hope (but I'm not betting anything I can't afford to lose) that human grade foods are of better quality and safety than the stuff most pet food manufacturers use to make kibble. 

And I still do not want to feed grain-heavy foods to dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> At this point things have gotten so out of hand that IMO unless you are feeding/eating food you grew/raised yourself, you really don't know what is in it. And even then, you have to feed the livestock/poultry something, so if you are feeding them a commercial food, their food may also be contaminated.


Scary, ain't it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Uh oh, Peters dad feeds his dogs that kirkland kibble from costco. Please let us know what you find out Kadi.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Uh oh, Peters dad feeds his dogs that kirkland kibble from costco. Please let us know what you find out Kadi.


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003706847_webdogfood14.html


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's a link to keep up to date on recalls:

http://www.itchmo.com/recalls.html


----------

